# ISPConfig 3.0.5.1 released



## Till (27. Feb. 2013)

ISPConfig 3.0.5.1 is available for download. This release is a bugfix release for ISPConfig 3.0.5.

For a detailed list of changes, please see the changelog section below.

=====================================================
*** New! The ISPConfig 3 manual for ISPConfig 3.0.5 is now available! ***

Version 1.4 for ISPConfig >= 3.0.5 (Date: 02/22/2013)
Author: Falko Timme <ft@falkotimme.com>

373 pages

The manual can be downloaded from these two links:

ISPConfig 3 Manual « ISPConfig – Hosting Control Panel
Version 1.4 Of The ISPConfig 3 Manual (Date: 02/22/2013) Available | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
=====================================================

-----------------------------------------------------
- Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.5.1.tar.gz

------------------------------------
- Changelog
------------------------------------

=]ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

----------------------------------------
- Supported Linux Distributions
----------------------------------------

- Debian Etch (4.0) - Squeeze (6.0) and Debian testing
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 12.10
- OpenSuSE 11 - 12.2
- CentOS 5.2 - 6.3
- Fedora 9 - 15

-----------------------------------------
- Installation
-----------------------------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

Documentation « ISPConfig – Hosting Control Panel

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.

------------------------------------------
- Update
------------------------------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

Select "stable" as the update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

How to Update ISPConfig 3 « FAQforge

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.

-------------------------------------------
- Manual update instructions
-------------------------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## Wh1sper (1. März 2013)

*Erfolg!*

Ich habe gestern Abend von 3.04.6 auf die 3.0.5.1 mit dem install_update script aktualisiert. Keine Probleme.
Bis auf:
in der Postfix/main.cf habe ich eine Erweiterung
von *smtpd_recipient_restrictions =* permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
nämlich um:

```
,check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:60000
```
Ist wegen Postgrey erforderlich.
Es wäre das Tüpfelchen auf dem i, wenn der Update Prozess dies berücksichtigen könnte.
Aber es ist nicht so wichtig, ein wenig mitdenken hilft.
Nur, wenn so eine Installation lange her, wird es gerne mal vergessen, der Effekt: Mehr Spam.

Ansonsten danke für dieses großartige Stück Software!
Sollten wir mal Überschuss in unseren Pott haben, gibt es eine Spende


----------



## F4RR3LL (1. März 2013)

Habs nun auch auf allen Servern geupdatet. Debian 6 und 7, Vserver und Roots. Überall keine Probleme.

Gruß Sven


----------



## juergen71 (1. März 2013)

Soweit hat alles funktioniert beim Update nur ich kann zb unter dem Menüpunkt:

"Webseiten Festplattenbeschränkung"

Nicht nach den folgenden Parametern sortieren, da passiert einfach gar nichts:

*Verwendeter Speicherplatz	Soft Limit	Hard Limit	Dateien*

Bekannter Bug oder Fehler beim Client (getestet mit Google Chrom und IE9)?


Bei "E-Mail Konto Speichernutzung" funktioniert das sortieren nach folgendem Paramter nicht:

*Verbrauchter Speicherplatz*

alle anderen funktionieren.

---------------
Was mir auch aufgefallen ist der Reiter "Domain" in der Hauptleiste oben fehlt mir irgendwie
ist der nicht mehr vorgesehen? Weil ich kann den auch nicht aktivieren beim User Admin.

---------------
Was ich auch nicht finde, ich dachte es gibt die Funktion das man Kunden einem Reseller zuweisen kann 
bzw von einem zum anderen Reseller wechseln kann. Finde ich die nicht oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
<edit> *gerade gesehen das es lt bugtracker diese Funktion noch nicht in der form gibt wie ich geglaubt habe*</edit>



Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## juergen71 (5. März 2013)

Bzgl der Sortierungen hat Till schon einen Eintrag im Bugtracker gemacht für alle denen das auch aufgefallen ist.

BUGTRACKER EINTRAG

Bzgl. des fehlenden Reiters "Domains" hat das sonst auch wer oder ist das nur bei mir?

LG
Juergen


----------



## Till (5. März 2013)

Die funktionen des domain modules sind jetzt bestandteil des kunden moduls.


----------



## juergen71 (5. März 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Die funktionen des domain modules sind jetzt bestandteil des kunden moduls.


Danke Till, aber dann durchschaue ich das irgendwie nicht, wie kann ich feststellen wie viele Domains der Kunde hat wenn er nicht alle als Webseiten anlegt sondern manche Domains nur geparkt geparkt hat?

Wäre generell ganz nett wenn es beim Kunden wo einen Button gäbe wo ich draufklicke und sehe alle seine Domains die dem Kunden zugeordnet sind, gibts sowas schon oder wäre das eher eine Idee für ein Feature request oder gar ein sponsored feature wenns dann schneller geht 

lg
juergen


----------



## Till (6. März 2013)

> Danke Till, aber dann durchschaue ich das irgendwie nicht, wie kann ich feststellen wie viele Domains der Kunde hat wenn er nicht alle als Webseiten anlegt sondern manche Domains nur geparkt geparkt hat?


Die Verwendung der Domain ist für diese Funktion nicht relevant. Mit der Funktion legst Du fest welche Domains dem Kunden überhaupt zur Auswahl für websieten, alias domains etc. zur Verfügung stehen. 



> Wäre generell ganz nett wenn es beim Kunden wo einen Button gäbe wo ich draufklicke und sehe alle seine Domains die dem Kunden zugeordnet sind, gibts sowas schon oder wäre das eher eine Idee für ein Feature request oder gar ein sponsored feature wenns dann schneller geht


Das kannst Du über diese Funktion machen. Einfach im Kopf der Liste den Kunden auswählen und schon wird die Liste auf die Domains reduziert die diesem Kunden gehören.


----------



## juergen71 (6. März 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Die Verwendung der Domain ist für diese Funktion nicht relevant. Mit der Funktion legst Du fest welche Domains dem Kunden überhaupt zur Auswahl für websieten, alias domains etc. zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> Das kannst Du über diese Funktion machen. Einfach im Kopf der Liste den Kunden auswählen und schon wird die Liste auf die Domains reduziert die diesem Kunden gehören.


Irgendwie ist mir das jetzt fast peinlich, ich finde das nicht wenn ich auf den Reiter "Kunden" klicke ist eigentlich alles so wie immer ich kann da nichts finden. Oder ist dieses Kundenmodul wo anders versteckt?

LG
Juergen


----------



## Till (6. März 2013)

> Irgendwie ist mir das jetzt fast peinlich, ich finde das nicht wenn ich auf den Reiter "Kunden" klicke ist eigentlich alles so wie immer ich kann da nichts finden. Oder ist dieses Kundenmodul wo anders versteckt?


Vermutlich ist dass Domainmodul Dann bei Dir noch nicht aktiviert. Schau mal bitte unter System >Systemkonfiguration > Einstellungen,dort muss "Domain Limits im Kundenmodul benutzen, um neue Domains hinzuzufügen" angehkt sein. Dann wird im Kundenmodul im linken Menü ein Unterpunkt "Domains" sichtbar.


----------



## juergen71 (6. März 2013)

perfekt danke genau das war das problem


----------



## juergen71 (28. März 2013)

Zitat von juergen71:


> Bzgl der Sortierungen hat Till schon einen Eintrag im Bugtracker gemacht für alle denen das auch aufgefallen ist.
> 
> BUGTRACKER EINTRAG
> 
> ...


Laut Bugtracker wurde das gefixt, aber wie ich das sehe wurde diese Sortierfunktion für die betroffenen 4 Felder nur entfernt, ist das korrekt so?

EDIT Folgende Sortierungen haben auch Bugs:
-Sortierung bei "E-Mail Konto Datenverkehr", wenn man auf "Vergangenes Jahr" klickt wird nach "Aktuelles Jahr" sortiert.
-Sortierung bei "E-Mail Konto Speichernutzung", wenn man auf "Verbrauchter Speicherplatz" geht ist keine Funktion hinterlegt.


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2013)

Ja, das ist korrekt so da sich nach den daten nicht sortieren lässt.


----------

